# Diablo 3....



## Buzz819 (Sep 30, 2008)

Is it as good as I think it is?

Buzz...


----------



## Schodoodles (Jan 20, 2012)

You have to always online to play it due to the DRM restrictions.
Heard that it's fairly good though if you've played WoW then it is very similar.

Personally, I'll be avoiding.


----------



## anthonyh90 (Mar 30, 2011)

i bought it on tuesday and it is very good. the DRM is a bit of a bummer as there have been server problems for the last few days but it is still awesome to play. i'm not too sure as to how it stacks against the other though as this is the first in the series i've played. i'd defintley recommend getting it. if anyone you know has it you should try and get their free guest pass from them so you can try the game for free


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Ive got it and I like it.
You mainly play on your own (with followers) but you can go into public games and you can also invite others into your games.
Im currently a level 23 Barbarian.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Finished it on normal last night.20 hours,probably could have knocked a couple off but still quite lengthy.


----------



## Edstrung (Apr 6, 2009)

The end of normal in Diablo isn't the end of the game. Unfortunately have to repeat the game a few times before you can get to Inferno. Then it's a case of grinding gold to buy better gear on the auction house so that you can progress further into the game, so that better loot drops and then you can end up selling it on the Real Money auction house 

And yes believe it or not people will pay real money for in game weapons  I'm not going to make as much money as some of the chinese farming teams around, but I've made £16 so far, wooo


----------

